# First 1 star in a long time



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Six months ago I would have been upset about this. But thanks to reading UP I’m like, mah. 

It was a navigation issue, I guess. Can’t think of when that would have happened, but we all know that many times these are simply to get free rides. 

Not interested enough to go through the rides to see who got a free ride off of it. 

What gets me though, since I haven’t driven in three days, is that someone woke up on Memorial Day, and thought it was a fine idea to negatively impact someone they don’t know. 

Oh well.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If it’s been 10k miles you are due for a two star.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> If it's been 10k miles you are due for a two star.


I already got my 2 star. What? You think I'm a rookie?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No I’m downplaying the one star. I need a one star occasionally to keep me awake.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Look at the bright side, you’ll never be paired with that pax ever again.


----------



## TheUbernaut (Nov 20, 2018)

Sometimes you know you are going to get dinged. Other times you have no idea why you got the low rating. I had a car stop short in front of me last week and had to maneuver to keep from hitting it. The PAX overreacted and ended up giving me a 1. Not my fault, but I knew it was coming.

I think sometimes they just don't like you for whatever reason. Certain areas are notorious for having PAX's give low ratings. I avoid them anymore. I tried staying "local" last week and it cost me 2 points, 492 down to 490.

Go figure :frown:


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A 2 is very difficult to receive. It shows a thoughtful deliberate evaluation. The customer who executes the 2 is a cut above the usual Garbage we haul around. They are still Garbage but they take themselves seriously.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Six months ago I would have been upset about this. But thanks to reading UP I'm like, mah.
> 
> It was a navigation issue, I guess. Can't think of when that would have happened, but we all know that many times these are simply to get free rides.
> 
> ...


How can you see who did it?



BigRedDriver said:


> I already got my 2 star. What? You think I'm a rookie?


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

My pax get an average rating of 3* & that's on a good day so I've become accustomed to a few 1*'s in return.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> How can you see who did it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 323826


Yeah, or an educated guess. Look back and see who got fair refunded. Zero rider charge. Doesn't tell you who, but the trip anyway.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I get anxious if I go for more than a couple of weeks without a one star.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

You can tell. You can always tell.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Pax start to see their low ratings and their blood starts to boil.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

I guess I'm still a newb (4.5 months 1,500 rides)....cause those 1 stars really get me mad - especially when I have no idea why.


----------



## Shabar2019 (May 1, 2019)

I got some stupid feedback today. Rider complained that I followed the navigation app instead of ASK rider if they had a preferred route. I don't have a problem taking a preferred route when a non pool rider requests it, but to ASK every rider if they have a preferred route is the dumbest thing I've ever heard!! Uber support agreed with me but said they can't move the bad rating. SMH


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Shabar2019 said:


> I got some stupid feedback today. Rider complained that I followed the navigation app instead of ASK rider if they had a preferred route. I don't have a problem taking a preferred route when a non pool rider requests it, but to ASK every rider if they have a preferred route is the dumbest thing I've ever heard!! Uber support agreed with me but said they can't move the bad rating. SMH
> View attachment 324078


That's exactly the comment I got with my 1*. The only rider I can think of that would have this issue was a lady that was in a hurry to get to the airport. I told her if she was in a hurry I would take her a route different than the navigation because it would save 5 minutes. I even heard her check google maps and it confirmed my route was faster. Also gave me a $10 tip and thanked me for saving time.


----------



## Clarc (Mar 14, 2020)

Most customer reviews are not to be taken lightly. Every day I transport different people by car with different mentalities and cultures. One will bake and the other will burn. Someone has a problem with your voice, your clothing, the color of your car, your thoughts, and so on. How many people have I transported who have been under the influence of marijuana or alcohol and have spoken and acted that are not allowed? And what should I do? Denounce it? I helped someone transport things to the door of the house and he was still unhappy. There are people who have different complexes, but unfortunately these are not taken into account by Uber when they make a bad assessment. This is because the program is not transparent and the evaluation is not done in real time. For Uber, only the customer is important ... Unfortunately.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> That's exactly the comment I got with my 1*. The only rider I can think of that would have this issue was a lady that was in a hurry to get to the airport. I told her if she was in a hurry I would take her a route different than the navigation because it would save 5 minutes. I even heard her check google maps and it confirmed my route was faster. Also gave me a $10 tip and thanked me for saving time.


Most people are cowards and will not say anything to your face. They will let you drive the "wrong way" then 1 star later.

Anyone who gives you a tip is not going to 1 star you.

The whole thing can also be some idiot who fat fingered through the screen just trying to close the app...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Look at the bright side, you'll never be paired with that pax ever again.


The chances of that happening anyways are extremely unlikely unless they love within 5 minutes of you. Repeat riders are very rare unless they live close to you.



Clarc said:


> For Uber, only the customer is important ... Unfortunately.


No Uber just wants them to feel that way but in reality riders have very little power. They let them rate us but ratings are irrelevant and have no actual meaning or consequences.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Whatever.... I've been begging for a 2 star for over a year... And have gotten nowhere.... Sad...


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

I got 1 star rating, I’m not sure who gave me , but I’m guessing that family rate me low, especially the man. When he seats in , he already was mad on Uber. Looks like he was charged with other driver for rider no-show. Then when I try to make a right turn he started: why you taking right, you supposed go left. This is longer way. I explain him polite that I’m not from this area and I follow navigation. He asked: what kind of navigation did you use. I said Uber , he: I use Waze , and you should use Waze. I told him that I don’t like Waze . That’s all conversation. But he was nervous and slam my door. I rate him 3 star and reported wanted new route, late for pickup (he was charged for waiting time like a one minute or less) by the way it was a short trip as well 9 minutes , 3 miles I got from this ride around $5. I’ve done few more rides and my rating fall down. I think Uber needs to change their rating system. If pax rate low they should explain why and do some investigation. Maybe they rate you low , because of they pay extra for surge or wait time.


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> The chances of that happening anyways are extremely unlikely unless they love within 5 minutes of you. Repeat riders are very rare unless they live close to you.
> 
> 
> No Uber just wants them to feel that way but in reality riders have very little power. They let them rate us but ratings are irrelevant and have no actual meaning or consequences.


ACtually, where I live, at least 50% of my riders are people i have had before.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

jim8115 said:


> ACtually, where I live, at least 50% of my riders are people i have had before.


Well that's extremely rare. You must live in a very small city. I live in a city with more then 3 million. Chances of repeat customers are very low.


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well that's extremely rare. You must live in a very small city. I live in a city with more then 3 million. Chances of repeat customers are very low.


About 80,000 people


----------

